# Has Anyone Successfully Clear Coated RAW Aluminum?



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

I'm really frustrated because I just spent 12+ hrs polishing and brushing my new raw aluminum Tracer VP and took it to powdercoat (Olympic in Santa Ana) and was highly discouraged from clear powdercoating on raw aluminum because the heat process will most likely expose all kind of stains, scratches, fingerprints, etc. that are in the aluminum (even though it looks just the way I want right now). Everyone I have talked to said these were the guys to go to so I'm pretty sure they know what they are talking about. I know I've seen polished/brushed bikes before - how do you do successfully do it then? Doesn't it need to be powdercoated? Would anodizing have the same issues?

Just hate to think I wasted a week's worth of evenings in the garage for nothing. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have seen polished aluminum powder coated with clear and it looked
great. If it doesn't then the powder coater didn't do the job right. If it is a
good coater I wouldn't worry about it.

Best, John


----------



## curtboroff (Sep 21, 2010)

Aluminum is a strange alloy to finish as it instantally oxidizes. I'd think that you would have better luck with an annodizing company.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Its your rig, but I have a clear coated Raw SC Blur and what I love most about the finish are all the imperfections (e.g., the scratches, stains, fingerprints, etc.) that come through with the clearcoat. Best finish ever IMO. It makes the bike 100% truly unique (the finish anyway).

Try to find a Raw SC (the blur and nomad both are available raw). You'll see what I'm talking about. It needs to be seen in person . . . photo's don't do it justice at all.


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

I think you can get clear anodizing. They can only do certain types of Al. some stuff pits. make sure you know what material it is and what filler rod is used and tell the person doing it all the info. You will have to pay a "batch" fee.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

If you're worried about fingerprints, why can't you wear gloves to polish it up? Not trying to be a smartass (for once), just wondering.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

erik1245 said:


> If you're worried about fingerprints, why can't you wear gloves to polish it up? Not trying to be a smartass (for once), just wondering.


I was told the heat process of powdercoating could bring out fingerprints that are not visibe prior to powdercoat.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

trojans1993 said:


> I was told the heat process of powdercoating could bring out fingerprints that are not visibe prior to powdercoat.


Yea, but if you're wearing gloves that prevent the transfer of your skin's oils onto the surface, and you've still thoroughly cleaned the entire frame? Interesting....


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone. But after reading another long thread on here with a bunch of pics of uncoated raw aluminum frames I think I'll keep it just the way it is and let it oxidize naturally. I was under the impression that if left uncoated it would look like s#it really quick, but I actually think it looks pretty cool with some oxidation - a little more of a rugged look. I only wish I realized this before I removed the links and pounded out the bearings.


----------



## Pollution Warrior (Apr 3, 2010)

You can polish it by hand and keep it looking nice. A lot of people have natural finish aluminum airplanes and they look great. It's a lot of work though.

you might try a car painter. There is a way to clear coat aluminum. A lot of aluminum car wheels have a clear coat on them so it must be doable somehow.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Pollution Warrior said:


> you might try a car painter. There is a way to clear coat aluminum. A lot of aluminum car wheels have a clear coat on them so it must be doable somehow.


I've seen standard bike clearcoats corrode over time from sweat. It's happened to two frames (one being my own) and it looks pretty crappy.

I ended up stripping the corrodeded clearcoat off the frame and the bare aluminium held up pretty well without it.

I'd recommend something more durable like a powdercoat, or better yet just leave it bare.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah have you ever seen polished motorcycles most of the time unless its polished from the factory its not cleared. If you just get some mothers mag polish and hit it with a polishing pad every now and again you are good.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

A DIY anodizing job would be pretty easy to do. That would take care of business in your case.


Magura


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Uncoated raw aluminum does look cool, but mine left gray stains on the inside of my legs after each ride. Maybe it's petty but I found that annoying


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

The powdercoater should prep and clean the frame with acetone before applying powder to remove oil and fingerprints.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Stupendous Man said:


> The powdercoater should prep and clean the frame with acetone before applying powder to remove oil and fingerprints.


That is not enough.

The only low tech way I know of, that will solve the issue of fingerprints and the like, is alkalic cleaning.

Magura


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

You really don't have to do much of anything to it. When I stripped the paint off of my frame (see signature link for photos) I was very worried about polishing the frame as I thought I would have a lot of upkeep. Turns out I don't have to do squat. It looks as good now as it did four months ago (with riding several times a week). I waxed it once. That's it. No oxidation (that I can see). No grime from the frame on my clothes. No worries about scratching the paint. I really am pleased with how it turned out and I think you will be, also.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Stupendous Man said:


> The powdercoater should prep and clean the frame with acetone before applying powder to remove oil and fingerprints.


For some reason the powdercoater told me they can't do a normal cleaning bath? on raw aluminum in prep for clear PC. Even though I did wear gloves throughout the polishing process they said the 400deg heat would uncover stuff that's imbedded in the aluminum and couldn't be removed no matter how clean it looks.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh well guess you will need to listen to the expert no PC. I think I will strip my frame what stripper did you use?


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

jpeters said:


> what stripper did you use?


Well ****. You forgot her name too?


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

jpeters said:


> Oh well guess you will need to listen to the expert no PC. I think I will strip my frame what stripper did you use?


It was raw aluminum to start with but a REALLY dark spotty raw that did look kind of cool but pretty rough. I wanted to take it to a lighter brushed finish at least while everything is fresh on it.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have it "finely brushed" it will be really easy to polish it and then it won't get those stains. Buy a small container of Mother's polish at wlmart (less than $5 I believe) and give it a try on part of the bike.

If you don't like it, just re-brush it with steel wool or whatever you were using.


----------



## Sorebuttbiker (May 1, 2011)

I stripped and polished a Cannondale Super V back in 01. Polished it to a near chrome shininess. Did not touch it again (except for riding of course). I sold it a few weeks ago and it still looked really good.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

hmm never had a problem putting PC over polished alum myself (worked at PC shop till last week) but then i dont have 50yrs of it under my belt so im sure hes seen things i never did...

personally wipe it down with MEK and put the clear PC on.. shouldnt have a problem.....  good luck with whatever road you take....

MOTHERS is awesome stuff and if youre willing to keep rubbing your frame it will stay very nice...


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorebuttbiker said:


> I stripped and polished a Cannondale Super V back in 01. Polished it to a near chrome shininess. Did not touch it again (except for riding of course). I sold it a few weeks ago and it still looked really good.


^^^^ This ^^^^


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Some of the info in this thread might prove useful: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=705231

I have a Cannondale road frame I hand polished a few years ago. I clearcoated it with a spray can of clearcoat from the automotive section of Canadian Tire. 
The clearcoat chips really easily and the aluminum does oxidise, leaving a white powdery residue, but only where sweat gets on it (mostly along the top tube where my thighs touch it when I'm stopped.


----------



## LenMcC (Apr 10, 2007)

it's not difficult to powder clear polished, we do it a lot. final polishing should be performed with gloves, and the finisher should be the one to do that immediately prior to coating. clearing does affect the way the aluminum looks slightly. it will dull it just a bit, and visually you can tell it's cleared. it doesn't look bad, just different.

an alternative you might want to consider is Zoop Seal, which is a metal sealer. you can do it yourself at home, and it lasts a year or two. with this product there is no change in the appearance of the polished aluminum. its a pita to apply, but that doesn't seem to deter you! nice job on the polishing, btw. i don't think anyone who's never tried it can appreciate what it takes. :thumbsup:

this frame actually has two coats of clear with airbrushed graphics between.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Clear over aluminum is a very popular look in the BMX world.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

The best thing about raw aluminum is the rugged look and the no maintenance finsih. Don't turn it into a PIA. It looks great right now and will stay that way a long time. An occasional polishing with some super fine steel wool or polishing paste is all you need. A few minutes once per year would probably do it.


----------



## bikeedit (Oct 14, 2018)

We use a Turco Wo1 treatment in aviation to clean the surface of oxidisation before paint but it will dull the polished frame to a Matt silver 🙃


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Good god, a thread necro that _actually adds something_? This is madness!


----------

